# ISO new ideas for Goat Cheese!



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 1 pound unopened package of creamy goat cheese and it is expired this week.  It is left over from a catering event.  I don't want to waste it and am tired of my usual grilled zucchini rolls and other appetizers.

Any ideas?  Sweet, savoury, anything that will help me use the whole thing up fast and easy.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Use it in place of feta in some pita!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2008)

toast some fine bread crumbs in a little garlic and oil, let them cool, then press/roll small dollops of goat cheese in the toasted crumbs. serve instead of croutons over mesculun salad.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 11, 2008)

Slather a bunch of red pepper  jelly over the cheese (mine has jalapeno pepper and dried apricots  in it).....wonderful taste!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2008)

These are all great ideas!  Thanks.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

You're welcome!  How'd the swimming go?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Butterfly a chicken breast, insert said goat cheese and some roasted red pepper, truss and saute in evoo/butter and white wine.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Butterfly a chicken breast, insert said goat cheese and some roasted red pepper, truss and saute in evoo/butter and white wine.



Oh, thanks Jeekinz.  That is going to be supper!!!!!  I remember now we did something like that at the training restaurant but we used a mixture of cream cheese and smoked salmon to stuff the breast.  Goat cheese and roasted pepper sounds yummy, and I have everything for it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Some artichokes or olives would go good in there too.  Finish with a lemon wedge.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 11, 2008)

I love to cream the goat cheese with some finely minced herbs, parsley, chives then some worchestershire and stuff this into tiny piquante peppers, also good on crackers or as a base on a flour tortilla, add some pastrami,or turkey or roast beef even salami roll up, nuke a few seconds covered with a towel and then slice yummers

kades


----------



## merstar (Dec 11, 2008)

Toss with pasta! 
Crumble over salads. Pierre Franey's SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD) is excellent.
My favorite bruschetta is  rubbed with garlic halves, and topped with mixture of EVOO, roasted red and yellow peppers and fresh basil, then topped with goat cheese..


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Merstar, I am getting some wonderful ways to use that whole pound up!


----------



## merstar (Dec 12, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Merstar, I am getting some wonderful ways to use that whole pound up!



My pleasure, LP. Would be happy to PM you the Franey recipe and/or the bruschetta one if you'd like.


----------



## merstar (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't know if you have an ice cream maker, but this sounds good. I had goat cheese ice cream only once in my life and it was great!
Goat Cheese Ice Cream:
Tartelette: Goat Cheese Ice Cream and Fresh Cherries

This sounds really good from David Lebovitz:
Goat Cheese Custards with strawberries in red wine syrup:
Goat Cheese Custard Recipe with Strawberries in Red Wine Syrup - David Lebovitz


----------



## sattie (Dec 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Butterfly a chicken breast, insert said goat cheese and some roasted red pepper, truss and saute in evoo/butter and white wine.


 
I had something similar to this last night, it was a grilled chicken breast (butterflied) topped with a generous slab of goat cheese, sun dried tomatos, and basil. And some sort of pan sauce, once the goat cheese melted into it, it was devine!!!

On a side note, I like to take thin slices of priscutto with a nice hunk of goat cheese, topped with cracked pepper and dill. Eat this along side a buttery crispy cracker!!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 12, 2008)

*Chevre du Provence*

12-oz Goat Cheese
4-oz Cream Cheese
1 Large Clove Garlic - Mashed to Paste
1-T Chopped Lavender
1-T Minced Fresh Oregano
Fronds from 1 Head of Fennel - Chopped

Combine and chill overnight.

This is a fantastic spread.
I love it in the summer.


----------



## sattie (Dec 12, 2008)

That sounds good NM!!!  I always wondered what could be done with the fronds of fennel!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 12, 2008)

Another vote for stuffing boneless, skinless chicken breasts!  Depending on the size/thickness of the breasts I'll either pound them thin or cut a pocket in them.  I then stuff with goat cheese & whatever fresh herbs I have on hand, finely chopped.  Bake till done & then serve atop a bed of rice to help soak up any herby oozy cheese.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 12, 2008)

During the summer I grill chicken breasts and then just spread a little of the chevre blend on top.

I agree it makes a great pairing!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 12, 2008)

I will share one of my ideas, which we make so often I didn't want to do again.  Slice medium zucchini in thin lengthwise slices (about 1/4 inch thick).  Discard outside slices or use for other purpose.  brush both sides of each slice with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper (white or black).  grill on both sides until slightly soft and nice grill marks form.  

Meantime, mix 3oz. each of cream cheese and chevre and with some chopped roasted red pepper and finely chopped green onion and chill.  When zucchini is cooled and filling chilled, put a small amount of filling on each slice and roll up, securing with a toothpick if needed.  Serve immediately.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2008)

lp, i love cuke roll ups! i never thought of using goat cheese, though. gonna try that. thanks. 

nicholas, that sounds good. will try that one as well.

finally, a culinary use for lavendar. i'm tired of dried arrangements and aromatic underwear...


----------



## blissful (Dec 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> finally, a culinary use for lavendar. i'm tired of dried arrangements and aromatic underwear...


 
TMI


----------



## jet (Dec 18, 2008)

I frequently use it in place of fresh grated Parmigiano-Reggiano.  Just scrape it over the dish with the tines of a fork.


----------

